# TTRS BODY KIT



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anybody know if any companies or dealers would be willing to provide the front and rear bumper for the new TTRS :twisted:

If so would this be a straight forward bolt on for my 2007 3.2 Coupe :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If its anything like the TTS parts dealer needs to provide a valid chassis number to order.
Nothing on the parts system as yet for the RS bits.


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

j9sht said:


> Does anybody know if any companies or dealers would be willing to provide the front and rear bumper for the new TTRS :twisted:
> 
> If so would this be a straight forward bolt on for my 2007 3.2 Coupe :?:


May sound like a silly question, but it's also an obvious one:

Why would you want to make a non TT-RS model look like a TT-RS ??? or do such a thing with any model for that matter ???

That would be like all the fake Evos and other such types running around, it only devalues the vehicle and makes you the target of ridicule...

I can understand using small components from one model to another like headlight assemblies etc. but changing a major portion which would mimic another model or variant is not something I'd ever consider doing... :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Most likely it will be a straight bolt on.
You need the front bumper, side skirts, rear bumper and a changed exhaust to make it fit the RS valance.

Hans.


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

AV272 said:


> j9sht said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if any companies or dealers would be willing to provide the front and rear bumper for the new TTRS :twisted:
> ...


+1000


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

AV272 said:


> j9sht said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if any companies or dealers would be willing to provide the front and rear bumper for the new TTRS :twisted:
> ...


I think taking the body kit across from one platform to another is not a problem - bad taste would be to take the actual TTRS badge across onto a 3.2 (think of the number of fake BMW's you see sporting the M3 badge - anyone with a bit of knowlegde can spot the fakes though - how anyone could have the conscience to do that baffles me). The body kit has an aerodynamic purpose and so could be seen as evolution - just like all the other bodykits available. The bumper for example with the air-intakes could well serve useful for those improving the breathing of the engine and providing cold air. What i like about the TTRS is its still quite subtle - tasteful but nevertheless purposeful. Just my twopenneth worth. It could well be a non-starter though as our own knowledge base Tosh has said.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

Mimicry Is the sincerest form of flattery. I don't know why some of you guys get so hung up on this shit.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

I think it's a bit sad to bolt on a kit to make it look like something it's not. I cringe whenever I see an M / AMG / RS badge on the cooking models only for people to notice it has a diesel pipe sprouting out the back of the car.

If you want an RS, buy an RS.


----------



## Skybird (Oct 3, 2008)

syc23 said:


> I think it's a bit sad to bolt on a kit to make it look like something it's not. I cringe whenever I see an M / AMG / RS badge on the cooking models only for people to notice it has a diesel pipe sprouting out the back of the car.
> 
> If you want an RS, buy an RS.


I totally disagree on the last point.
Why are there so many tuner companies which offer the RS look just to improve the car design?
Caractere, abt and ppi offer high quality TTS kits to relook the car, and just make it different from factory.
You like them or not, is a question of everyone's taste.
Not everybody can afford an RS. Using the Audi RS body kit to another TT model will certainly improve the amazing look, and is, in my opinion, far better than any other tuner kits.
And the day you'll be with a "fake" or real RS close to your car, believe me or not, the most beautiful and agressive will be the other one.

On the other hand, I wouldn't fit the RS badge... 'Cause that is stupid!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But he didnt ask for peoples opinion..... :wink:
When the update comes out i'll know more - but given the model is still a few months off dont expect anything soon.

Lots of people are putting S parts on none S cars - is this any worse (or better)?


----------



## zmoke (Jan 26, 2009)

zorpas said:


> AV272 said:
> 
> 
> > j9sht said:
> ...


Yeah, it always makes me feel sad when I see people driving with TT's with 2 liter basic engine. Or TDI, it's even worse.
They just haven't had enough money to buy bigger engine!!
Poor people. Somebody needs to buy a car with underpowered engine and without all options than what he would like to.

And then S-lines, mother of all scams. Do those cheated think that it goes faster with the sticker and different bumbers??
Did not had enough money for TTS??

C'mon.
I don't get point whining here if somebody want's to put body kit, exhaust, chips or what ever to their car.


----------



## rodo (Jun 3, 2008)

j9sht said:


> Does anybody know if any companies or dealers would be willing to provide the front and rear bumper for the new TTRS :twisted:
> 
> If so would this be a straight forward bolt on for my 2007 3.2 Coupe :?:


sticking an RS front and rear is going a bit far don't you think? By sticking a body kit on your car from the top end model you're going to get ribbed. you are micmicing the TTRS no matter how you put it and for whatever reason, better air flow or whatever. Strangers, colleagues, mates will rib you or think its sad. Or you'll have have people who think your cars a TTRS until you tell them well actually no its a 3.2 and think they'll think you're sad. do you really want that just because asthetically you wish you had a TTRS parked on your drive. i'd give you the [email protected] sign if i saw you in your car.

in answer to your question i hope not but they prob will go straight on, however the s3 fornt bumper/grille i dont think is a direct fit , bonnet shape different so the front bumper/grille doesnt marry up on standard a3's. they may do the same with this. what about side skirts, will look a bit 'silly' without them.


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

rodo said:


> i'd give you the [email protected] sign if i saw you in your car. [/quote:3df1frwg said:
> 
> 
> > .... but how would you know it wasn't a real TTRS?!! :lol:
> ...


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

rodo said:


> j9sht said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody know if any companies or dealers would be willing to provide the front and rear bumper for the new TTRS :twisted:
> ...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lets not do this pls.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think we have had enough name calling, anymore and we will lock this...

Paul.

On a side point, I do not think it's a problem to put a body kit on a car, but I think putting on an AUDI OEM kit ( be it TTS or TTRS) is a bit lame and lacks creativity. I would personally look to have a more original option and look at something after market. buts thats IMO...


----------



## mosoboh (Dec 22, 2008)

jammyd said:


> I think we have had enough name calling, anymore and we will lock this...
> 
> Paul.
> 
> On a side point, I do not think it's a problem to put a body kit on a car, but I think putting on an AUDI OEM kit ( be it TTS or TTRS) is a bit lame and lacks creativity. I would personally look to have a more original option and look at something after market. buts thats IMO...


so ur saying that if I had an aftermarket bodykit it will be ok? but If I put something original on it with regards that its not what I bought then that is uncool?

ok what if the after market bodykit is trying to copy an original kit of another kind of car?... I know what I said might not make sense but ill explain....

I have a caractere bodykit on my car and most of the people on the roads didnt know what I was driving and they really all thought it was a TT_RS or somehting like a mini R8.... I did explain its not to the people but that doesnt make it lame... it just makes it unique.... different.... and exclusive. every car you buy is yours the same goes when you buy a house a dogm or laun mower.... its up to owner to make what he wishes to be comfortable otherwise it wont feel like its really his....

do I regret the bodykit HELL NO!

its probably the best thing I believe i did because it gave my car caracter


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

people want looks but not the power etc

also people want to have said model but cant afford it so get the kit..... siiiimples


----------



## Black Knight (Jan 16, 2007)

the OEM bumpers are usuallly a lot better quality than aftermarket and usually a lot more subtle yet puproseful.

seriously, how often do you see a quality good looking but subtle aftermarket kit? even MTM and ABT and such are way too .... bold...

i didnt mind people with 1.8T mk1s installing V6 bumpers when i had my mk1 V6... they simply look better and i cant blame anyone wanting to make their car look better... infact im happier if they installed V6 bumpers than some carbage aftermarket kit that devalues and basicly humiliates the whole range... i also felt sorry because the 1.8Ts didnt have these bumpers as i feel the car deserves them no matter what engine is inside. i think all TTs should look nice.

im sure many people who'd install the RS or S bumper or LED DRLs and such do not really want to mimmick those cars but simply want a subtle visual improvement to make their car look more aggresive but not tacky.... the OEM kits are by far the best choice if you dont want to go too far... and most of us dont.

i'll be buying an RS in a year probably, but until then i'll try and get my hands on some LED DRLs... i have the s-line kit so i probably wont bother changing it...


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]

Boy some of you boys either take yourself a bit too serious or live a very puritanical life?????

Let me clear a few things up:-

*1. I am not looking to mimic a TT-RS*
My car is currently undergoing a full ABT TT-R upgrade with a few extra special additions, this will basically give me approx 370 - 375BHP - So performance wise I think I would be able to hold my ground against a TT-RS. And in any case I am just having a play with my first foray into Audi territory. Having been a BMW loyalist for the last 10 years, incidentally for the cynical ones I never felt the need to stick an M badge on any of those either except the two e46 M3's I've owned :lol:

*2. The reason for wanting to fit a TT-RS bodykit.*
As some of the more relaxed contributors to this post have pointed out, the aftermarket kits (Inc ABT) are just a little unsubtle for my liking, and also from experience don't tend to have that OEM quality.

*3. Fitting TT-RS Badges*
I don't believe at any point I mentioned wanting to fit TT-RS badges, just again in case some of you haven't realised yet!! I am not trying to kid anybody that my car is a TT-RS.

*4. And finally!*
I've actually put my money where my mouth is and paid my local dealer a £1000 deposit for a TT-RS  , they have estimated delivery for Feb/Mar 2010 based on them having 3 firm deposit in front of mine already. 

*5. No really, Finally, Finally!!*
In my experience from previous BMW forums and meets that I've attended the greatest flamers on forums generally either don't even own the car they claim or worst drive mini metro's. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Just remember in the current world life's for the living, we are all unique individuals with believe it or not individual tastes.

Just my two peneth in response, I await the next few pages of vitriol to follow.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I take it that will be with the ABT 'charger kit not sure if you'll see those figures and it
would have been cheaper to turbo the car even with the HPA kit very reliable and delivers good
power, are you UK based then so it will be Volkswagon Racing fitting it then


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

Heres a 30,000 ft view. I am stateside, and REALLY cannot see a strong enough business case to bring the TTRS over We will never have the privilege of choosing the TTRS at our local dealership, therefore I WILL do the TTRS front end conversion. No posing here, because I do have the greenbacks to purchase a TTRS, but I have the TTS and you know what? Im happy as hell with this thing powerwise and for the most part, stylingwise as well. It would benefit massively from the TTRS front end treatment which will have a far better fit and finish than any aftermarket kit.

Using the RS emblems should qualify you to be hung by the thumbs. That is piss poor taste, but copping parts out of the bins of other VW/Audi models is a big part of the mod game in my view. We (the USA) got totally gipped out of 5 great German cars so far. The B5 RS4, the B7 RS4 Avant , 8L and 8P S3, RS6 Avant and VW 'rocco. So TTRS bits are fair game in my book. You guys don't know how fortunate you are in regards to having access to these amazing cars. Seriously, I am very envious of you guys in that way.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Each to his own,and If someone wants to put RS bits on his TT then why not.Where do you draw the line :-
Twin exhausts on a 2.0l - is that trying to imply you have a 3.2.
Quad exhausts on a 2.0l or 3.2 - is it a TTS
TTS grill on a 2.0 or 3.2- 
Life is short,get on with it.


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

agreed! i think i should browse the mk2 forum more often


----------



## boyfie15 (Mar 23, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> people want looks but not the power etc
> 
> also people want to have said model but cant afford it so get the kit..... siiiimples


What he said.

Let's face it it all a matter of taste.

Personally I wouldn't do it.


----------



## UKLooney (Oct 15, 2003)

As long as it doesn't infringe my liberties, I couldn't give a dam.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

One thing to bear in mind quads on a 3.2 came about before any details came out on the TT-S
so does that mean that TT-S owners are copying a modified 3.2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iModTTS (Jan 27, 2009)

robokn said:


> One thing to bear in mind quads on a 3.2 came about before any details came out on the TT-S
> so does that mean that TT-S owners are copying a modified 3.2 :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yup. I called in my order ahead of time to the dealership and specified snag the quads off a 3.2, engine out of an S3 and seats out of an R8 (US Version). So I basically ripped off three other cars. Its my wannabe 3.2 sportback Rb imitation rig, thingamaboo.


----------



## j9sht (Mar 13, 2009)

Seems like the real vindictve flamers have been [smiley=fireman.gif] extinguished [smiley=bigcry.gif]

And here's me all worked up with my responses ready :wink: :wink: :lol:


----------



## GoldenGonaz (Dec 25, 2008)

I dislike mimicking other cars. I own a TTS. But. But. I have to become a hypocrite... because the front end of the RS looks amazing so I simply must have it. I am creating a loophole in my own opinion by saying I am simply buying a new body kit for my car and it just so happens that this body kit is standard on an TTRS 

I will never be a badge changer though, people can always tell and I'd put that on par with a sock falling out of your pants.

But guys... come on, we should be focusing our attention on much greater issues than TT > TTS > TTRS.

Toyota MR2 becomes Ferrari 360: http://www.paulridley.co.uk/Toyota%20MR ... Stroud.JPG

Peugeot 406 Coupe becomes Ferrrai 360: 




Mercedes 126 Coupe becomes McLaren SLR: 




God knows what becomes Ferrari Enzo...I think?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GoldenGonaz said:


> people can always tell and I'd put that on par with a sock falling out of your pants.


Big sock or a little sock?


----------



## Skybird (Oct 3, 2008)

j9sht said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]
> 
> Boy some of you boys either take yourself a bit too serious or live a very puritanical life?????
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I thing U just gave a very good lesson of humility to some guys in this post... U said everything! Thanx!


----------



## chunkybites (Apr 7, 2009)

why do woman put all this make up on???????? to look good! still the same under the bonnet...... get the point? put ur rs badge on ,will make your car look good(still the same under the bonnet) but woman do it to look good so fire that badge on there...........


----------



## Sonatina (Jan 4, 2009)

chunkybites said:


> why do woman put all this make up on???????? to look good! still the same under the bonnet...... get the point? put ur rs badge on ,will make your car look good(still the same under the bonnet) but woman do it to look good so fire that badge on there...........


... don't go there chunkybites! you're asking for grief .... :lol:


----------



## mikef4uk (Jan 15, 2006)

Skybird said:


> j9sht said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!!!!!!!!! [smiley=stop.gif]
> ...


Nice reply! totaly agree, I asked a question a while back and got the same kind of s**t, I have been a member of more than a few different boards, but i'm guessing the TT board does attract more than the average number of hairdressers for whatever reason, I may give up [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## bdzy88 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hell,

I own a TTS.. and i must say the TT RS front is much much cleaner styling than the S..

I will put a TT-RS on the front of my TT-S but that is as far as it will go.. and even though it will have a RS front.. it WILL sport a TT-S ONLY badge..

Simply because, i can, and its my car.. and its obviously not a RS.. just look at the brakes (BIG TTS lettering)..

And im from Australia, we will be lucky to even see the RS model..

as pompus as it sounds i wouldnt be telling a carrera owner not to put a GT2 front on his / her car.. so i think some people need to back off those who want to be individual and are after the clean styling..

I mean if you sport tt rs badges on anything less than a tt rs then yes you are a wanker.. if your after something different without pretending then its fine..


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bdzy88 said:


> Hell,
> 
> I own a TTS.. and i must say the TT RS front is much much cleaner styling than the S..
> 
> ...


Not sure swearing is called for - can you remove it pls.
If you was after something different - you wouldn't "copy" another model in the range :wink:

Don't forget, its only opinion, you'll Havel both sides to everything.


----------



## AV272 (Oct 14, 2008)

bdzy88 said:


> Hell,
> 
> I own a TTS.. and i must say the TT RS front is much much cleaner styling than the S..
> 
> ...


I'm also from Australia and as far as I know, we will DEFINITELY recieve the TT-RS in the TT model range for sale here, but it won't be till at least early next year.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

I would rather have the TT RS engine put in my TTS, than having the TT RS body kit put on my TTS :lol:


----------



## zorpas (Jul 30, 2008)

Arne said:


> I would rather have the TT RS engine put in my TTS, than having the TT RS body kit put on my TTS :lol:


There you go Arne, great comment ! I couldnt agree more with you, all this TTRS body parts speaking that everyone wants on their TT's..

LOL

Put the engine, and beat them all


----------



## zoéábel (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

I have original-NEW - front -rear-and side for AUDI TT RS
Iff you whant to buy it,i can send a pictures.
send your e-mail address


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

zoéábel said:


> Hi
> 
> I have original-NEW - front -rear-and side for AUDI TT RS
> Iff you whant to buy it,i can send a pictures.
> send your e-mail address


your a bit late mate, this thread is from 2009 :lol: 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks like a honey pot to me... 1 post on an old topic, requesting email addresses. :?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Looks like a honey pot to me... 1 post on an old topic, requesting email addresses. :?


definitely something dodgy, just look at the way the whole thing is written!


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

I'll sell you the whole a whole car for £50 + PP


----------

